# Drift Breaker for sale in RI. Great shape and works.



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Just found this beauty on CL in RI. Not the 32" 


https://providence.craigslist.org/grd/d/craftsman-snow-blower/6686743898.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Poor thing needs some love !!

.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That's an older friction disc unit, not one with the gear transmission. I had a similar 2 stage at one time, wasted a lot of time and money fixing that one up and never able to sell it. It also didn't have any safety controls on it.

If it was me, I'd pass on it plus it's overpriced IMO.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

HCBPH said:


> That's an older friction disc unit, not one with the gear transmission. I had a similar 2 stage at one time, wasted a lot of time and money fixing that one up and never able to sell it. It also didn't have any safety controls on it.
> 
> If it was me, I'd pass on it plus it's overpriced IMO.


I agree.


----------

